# fixing drywall after primer



## bullhome (Jan 18, 2012)

So I finished my first ever drywall job on my new 12x16 shop. After days of trying to smooth all imperfections I noticed after primer paint coat some defects. (few screws heads not filled smooth and a seem not smooth). Can I just mud,feather, sand and prime over the "fixes"? Id like to fix before I paint the finish coat.

Thanks!

Chip


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It always happens, it's no big deal, but sand, clean off then apply the thin coat of drywall compound.
If there's high spots and you try to go over it without sanding first it will leave a rough surface.
It there real minor, like air bubbles I use a product called Fast and Final. 
Drys fast and sands great.
And yes you will have to prime the areas that get repaired again.


----------



## bullhome (Jan 18, 2012)

Good to know this "always happens" 
So I need to sand down to the drywall paper... or mud as appropriate before I apply new mud. And YES I have a few bubbles...more like tiny divets in the mud at the wall /ceiling seem. Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only sand any raised area or missed areas where you forgot to sand before primming.
Just run you hand across and areas in question to see if there sticking out.
When it gets down to doing the detailed touch ups it helps to thin the mud a tiny bit.
Shining a bright light at an angle across the wall helps to find the flaws.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

bullhome said:


> So I finished my first ever drywall job on my new 12x16 shop. After days of trying to smooth all imperfections I noticed after primer paint coat some defects. (few screws heads not filled smooth and a seem not smooth). Can I just mud,feather, sand and prime over the "fixes"? Id like to fix before I paint the finish coat.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chip


Yep You can I do it. I now tape and mud do the three coats sand. Do a coat of PVA primer then fix any mistakes and then texture over the primer and then re-prime with another coat of PVA and then paint with two coats it turns out looking good.


----------

